# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كراميش الحصن >  ماهو؟

## ريمي

ماهو ماهو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اناشاء الله استطلاع يعجبكم

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Bl (35):  مافهمت اشي

----------


## ajluni top

اما انتوا الكراميش عليكو سوالف حصيده :SnipeR (30):

----------


## غسان

_وانا والله حاولت افهم .._

----------


## جسر الحياة

والله يا ربت
بس للأسف مو فــــــــــــأهم إشي

----------


## The Gentle Man

والله قلبت الموضوع من اكثر من ناحيه 
جبته يمين وجبته شمال بس ما زبط معي 
ما فهمت شي 
ليش ؟؟؟؟

----------


## الاء

هو   ما هو

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

فين السؤال؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

حرام عليكم جننتو البنت  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
شو دخلها اذا انتو مش فاهمين  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_حرام عليكم جننتو البنت 

شو دخلها اذا انتو مش فاهمين_ 


 والله يا سوسن انا بحياتي ما حسيت حالي غبية قد ما بحس حالي وانا بقرأ بألغاز حلا ... لو تشوفي شكلي بس  :Db465236ff: 

أجيبه يمين واجيبه شمال وأغير الجلسة عشان اركز بس مافي أمل  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
> _حرام عليكم جننتو البنت 
> 
> شو دخلها اذا انتو مش فاهمين_ 
> 
> 
>  والله يا سوسن انا بحياتي ما حسيت حالي غبية قد ما بحس حالي وانا بقرأ بألغاز حلا ... لو تشوفي شكلي بس 
> 
> أجيبه يمين واجيبه شمال وأغير الجلسة عشان اركز بس مافي أمل


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
وانا كمان مثلك 
هون الفن 
انه كرموشة متل هاي موقفة كل المنتدى حائر قدام هاد اللغز  :Db465236ff: 

برافو حلا   :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_

وانا كمان مثلك 
هون الفن 
انه كرموشة متل هاي موقفة كل المنتدى حائر قدام هاد اللغز  
برافو حلا 
_


  إذا هاد هو الهدف ... فبرافو وألف كمان  :Db465236ff: 

بس يمكن وقصدها من السؤال ... والله أعلم ... بس هاد الي طلع معي بتفكيري المتواضع  يا حلا ... 

ان العبادة الي أثناء ما انا بعملها ما حد بالدنيا بكون بيعملها ... وهي تقبيل الحجر الاسود  :Smile:

----------


## ابو العبد

شو الطلاسم هاي؟؟؟

ما فهمت شي....

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> شو الطلاسم هاي؟؟؟
> 
> ما فهمت شي....


غريب ولا انا  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو العبد

اذا عبادة يعني الامور الي منسويها من اجل الدين فإجابة الحجر الاسود

----------


## ابو العبد

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha 					 
_غريب ولا انا_ 
 			 		 	 ولا انت غريبة... :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_حرام عليكم جننتو البنت 

شو دخلها اذا انتو مش فاهمين_ 


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
مسكينه يا حلا
بس السؤال مش مفهوم
شو نعمل 
سوسن حلا حاطيتك محامي دفاع عنها  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## Sc®ipt

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ajluni top  
_اما انتوا الكراميش عليكو سوالف حصيده_


 اه والله انك صادق  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## ريمي

شكرا احكي الاجابة ؟؟؟؟

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حلا  
_شكرا احكي الاجابة ؟؟؟؟_


 يـــــــــــــــا ريت  :Cry2: ... وياريت كمان قبل ما تحكي الاجابة تحكي السؤال.. :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
> _حرام عليكم جننتو البنت 
> 
> شو دخلها اذا انتو مش فاهمين_ 
> 
> 
> 
> مسكينه يا حلا
> ...


بدي احكيلك سر خطير خطير 
حلا اختي  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## جسر الحياة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha  
_غريب ولا انا_ 


  آآآآه إنت  :Db465236ff:

----------


## النورس الحزين

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ajluni top  
_اما انتوا الكراميش عليكو سوالف حصيده_


انا بصراحة قلت اعملت فهمان وقلت احاول افهم لكن ههههههههههههههههههه لم افهم شيىء
 :Bl (21):  :Eh S(22):  :Eh S(22):  :SnipeR (65):  :SnipeR (65):  :8b3914fe8f:  :8b3914fe8f:  :8b3914fe8f:

----------


## دمعة فرح

حلا وين السؤال؟!... :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

أيام ... يذكرك بالخير يا سوسو  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> [align=center]
> 
> 
> أيام ... يذكرك بالخير يا سوسو 
> [/align]


و ما زال المنتدى ينتظر الإجابة من حلا ..  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

> و ما زال المنتدى ينتظر الإجابة من حلا ..





والله يا دكتور ومازال ينتظر السؤال قبل الإجابة من الأنسة حلا  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Alamora

ما هو:هي ما هو

----------

